# Is this too low?



## pancakes55 (Oct 2, 2014)

Pic 1 is .77 acres
No shoveling
Gravel lot
Fence on both sides of lot
3" trigger
Snow dump is blue colored are

$105

Pic 2 is road and its plowed all the way to the business in the back
All gravel
3" trigger
Snow dump is blue colored are

$65

$170 per push @ 3"
$3570 per season

Is this too low for a commercial or in the market?

I do not own a sander (wish) not sure how to price it out. I know from asking around sand goes for $100/yd. With $75 minimum?
How much for sand for each lot?


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Hard to say. If it can give you a decent profit, looks good to me. Only you know your expenses, and how much you need to charge. Congratulations on the work!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

It really depends on your part of the country, it seems like people from the Midwest (especially Michigan) plow almost for free. If you give us your location it will better help us give you an answer. Many people say to know your costs, but that only helps so much, you really need to know what your market will bare and charge as much as you can get away with in your market and then adjust your costs based on that.


----------



## pancakes55 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jguck25;1840048 said:


> It really depends on your part of the country, it seems like people from the Midwest (especially Michigan) plow almost for free. If you give us your location it will better help us give you an answer. Many people say to know your costs, but that only helps so much, you really need to know what your market will bare and charge as much as you can get away with in your market and then adjust your costs based on that.


location is anchorage, alaska. 99523


----------



## pancakes55 (Oct 2, 2014)

A great quote I heard once is charge as much as they are willing to pay. Lol
I am more trying to figure out standards. 

The office lady said last year they plowed at 6" but at almost 1.5 acres thats a hell of a lot of snow to push. She wanst sure tho and said to bid the normal rate. I'm thinking if the owner insists on 6" trigger (being cheap) then 1.5x the price?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jguck25;1840048 said:


> It really depends on your part of the country, it seems like people from the Midwest (especially Michigan) plow almost for free.


Yup, kinda hard to do $50K in revenue in a 2 day storm on an 11.5 acre lot around here. Guess I should move to Phillie.

PS If you think our pricing is low, you need to check into Erie, PA pricing.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

That is low or the NYC/Long Island area, but as discussed its all goes by where you are...


----------



## pancakes55 (Oct 2, 2014)

What would this be based on ny prices? Just curious
tnx


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jguck25;1840048 said:


> It really depends on your part of the country, it seems like people from the Midwest (especially Michigan) plow almost for free. If you give us your location it will better help us give you an answer. Many people say to know your costs, but that only helps so much, you really need to know what your market will bare and charge as much as you can get away with in your market and then adjust your costs based on that.


We don't plow for free in Michigan.......We plow for Beer and to impress the Girls with out Awesome Trucks and Plows......:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1840290 said:


> We don't plow for free in Michigan.......We plow for Beer and to impress the Girls with out Awesome Trucks and Plows......:salute:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

pancakes55;1840276 said:


> What would this be based on ny prices? Just curious
> tnx


Remembering as I am now on phone I would try to get $400.


----------



## pancakes55 (Oct 2, 2014)

MajorDave;1840328 said:


> Remembering as I am now on phone I would try to get $400.


Wow. But it somewhat makes sense due to it being long island. Big $$$ there. 
I was upstate new york last year (1st time) beautiful country but I was surprised how cheap the labor rate was.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Ya - big expenses too!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;1840290 said:


> We don't plow for free in Michigan.......We plow for Beer and to impress the Girls with out Awesome Trucks and Plows......:salute:


The pricing is so low here in Michigan that we are sponsored by an orphaned kid in Africa.


----------



## pancakes55 (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol
What would be MI price?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1840551 said:


> The pricing is so low here in Michigan that we are sponsored by an orphaned kid in Africa.


HAHA - Could ya see the spokesman looking all sad and showing us standing around rusted out old plows broken down on the side of the road.......


----------

